# Ohio sales tax



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I was wondering if you ohio guys are charging sales tax on plowing? Ive heard yes, no, ive heard only salting, and I asked my accountant today and she said only if I have more than 5K in sales to charge sales tax. So whats the truth???


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

ummm no....every reciept gets charged sales tax bud...salting, plowing, and any type of landscaping....you are reporting it arent you?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Everything get charged sales tax. No if's and's or but's.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

side walks don't get taxed .
So I just charge it with plowing so if it changes I don't care . every county you work in is different. mine is 6.5


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Every state is different but I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts that accountant of yours is smoking some strong ****.In NY,as in most states that have a sales tax,services as well as property[except real property--ie:real estate] are taxable.Plowing and salting/sanding are services.It's very easy to plead ignorance but do yourself a favor and call the Ohio Sales Tax Dep't. first thing tomorrow and find out all about it.You'll need to get a sales tax authority which enables you to be in compliance.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

www.ohio.gov search it...and yes you are required to charge tax (which is bullsh$$)...the gov'nt has their hand in everything


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. I have been charging sales tax on mowing and plowing since ive been in business a few years ago. Yes I claim everything, have a registered business, have million dollar liability insurance etc. I got into a debate with another contractor about it a couple months ago, it looks like I was right, and im sending out bills here soon so I wanted to get that cleared up. Thanks again


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

id send that bozo contractor you got into an arguement a bill for wasting your time! lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

No sales tax in WI.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

carl b;957628 said:


> side walks don't get taxed .
> So I just charge it with plowing so if it changes I don't care . every county you work in is different. mine is 6.5





tuney443;957660 said:


> Every state is different but I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts that accountant of yours is smoking some strong ****.compliance.


was this for me ?

If so why ?

Like I said I charge tax on plowing . you don't have to charge it on walk thats why I bill them walks as plowing. It saves alot of b.s. paper .

As for the 5k a year .
I learned that if you make over 5 k than you must pay monthly . If you make under than you only have to pay quarterly.


----------



## Rickslawn (Dec 27, 2008)

why are sidewalk exempt?? That confusing..


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

carl b;959010 said:


> As for the 5k a year .
> I learned that if you make over 5 k than you must pay monthly . If you make under than you only have to pay quarterly.


Wrong, if you collect over $200 a month in sales taxes, you need to file monthly.

And everything you do has sales tax attached, unless you do work for a church or non-profit.

Find a new accountant.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

suzuki0702;958765 said:


> id send that bozo contractor you got into an arguement a bill for wasting your time! lol


He's sorta a buddy of mine, we drink a few beers together every once in awhile.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

carl b;959010 said:


> was this for me ?
> 
> If so why ?
> 
> ...


Yes,it was for you.Why would removing snow on sidewalks in Ohio be tax exempt?Makes no sense.As for the $5K a year,thats definitely not what you first said,thus my smoking comment.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Everything you need to know is here.

http://tax.ohio.gov/

Phone Numbers:
http://tax.ohio.gov/channels/global/contact_us.stm

Do you do Landscaping? 
You do need to call them and ask for a booklet
about what is Taxable and Non-taxable. Example: Excavation is a non-taxable.
Anyways that's a completely different Site and Thread. (lawnsite)


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

paradise1229;959957 said:


> Everything you need to know is here.
> 
> http://tax.ohio.gov/
> 
> ...


Excavation in Ohio is considered a taxable service according to your link.I was surprised that there's not an exemption if the excavation is part of a ''capital improvement''.In NY,a capital improvement[with the correctly completed capital improvement form filled out by the client and kept on file by the contractor] is non-taxable.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

tuney443;960051 said:


> Excavation in Ohio is considered a taxable service according to your link.


I appologize for being wrong. I remember having a booklet a few years back and that's what it said. Time for a new booklet to be sent to me! Thanks Tuney


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Danscapes;959268 said:


> Wrong, if you collect over $200 a month in sales taxes, you need to file monthly.
> 
> And everything you do has sales tax attached, unless you do work for a church or non-profit.
> 
> Find a new accountant.


we have never made less than $200 per month or 5k per year so I've all ways paid monthly  thats why i was wrong

yep i looked at the site $200 per month is correct .



tuney443;959610 said:


> Yes,it was for you.Why would removing snow on sidewalks in Ohio be tax exempt?Makes no sense.As for the $5K a year,thats definitely not what you first said,thus my smoking comment.


I'm lost on what your saying here my first post said notating about 5 k .

could anyone give me a link to where it says plowing is taxed ? I haven't seen the paper work in a few years but in 99 when i was doing the sales tax I saw no tax on walks . thats why i bill them with plowing .


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

so you all know every thing .but, a direct like to the sales tax laws on snowplowing ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

This is my question, on the collecting more than $200 a month tax. Is it like an average? Say you collect 300 in taxes one month and 50 in another for example. Im assuming they do the average thing.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Everyone gets charged tax.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I wonder if there is a way to repeal the tax on lawn work....I wish I could


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

carl b;977753 said:


> so you all know every thing .but, a direct like to the sales tax laws on snowplowing ?


Nobody here that I recall said they know everything.Don't you have a computer and/or phone to check with the Ohio Sales Tax Dep't?I certainly don't mind being helpful but did you ever hear that old expression---''God helps those that help themselves''?


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

FYI. Government is listening.


----------

